# מישהו פנוי פה לקרדיטים?



## elham (6/11/12)

מישהו פנוי פה לקרדיטים? 
שלום לכולן,

התחתנתי לפני שלושה חודשים והתלבטתי האם להעלות את הקרדיטים או לא.
החלטתי שכן, מאחר ונעזרתי בקרדיטים המון וזה היה אחד החלקים האהובים עלי בפורם.
אני מקווה שבנות תוכלנה לשאוב מהקרדיטים עזרה ו השראה.


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

מי אנחנו? 
אנחנו משה ואורנה בני 31 ו-30 בהתאמה,  מהוד השרון, שתינו עובדים בחברות הייטק.
הכרנו לפני שנה ושמונה חודשים באתר ה"חצי השני", מהפגישה הראשונה הברזתי לו אבל לפגישה השניה הגעתי ומהחיוך הראשון שלו נרגעתי, הוא התהפנט מהעיניים שלי ומאז אנחנו בלתי נפרדים..
התמונה המצורפת היא מהחופשה שלנו לברצלונה חצי שנה לאחר שהכרנו, בחופשה הזאת הבנו (כל אחד מסיבותיו שלו) שמה שיש לנו הוא לתמיד.
לאחר הנחיתה בברצלונה הבנו שמשה סחב איתו וירוס עוד מהארץ ואת היומיים הבאים הוא בילה במיטה עם הקאות וחום, אני סעדתי אותו במסירות וזה בהחלט קירב ביננו.


----------



## shirpan (6/11/12)

אורנה ומשה? 
בטח שמעתם המון השוואות לדצים


----------



## ronitvas (6/11/12)

גם לי זה קפץ יש לראש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
מקווה שהזוגיות שלכם תישאר לנצח..... אם כבר משווים


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

ההצעה 
ההצעה הגיע 9 חודשים לאחר שהכרנו, ביום ההולדת ה- 30 שלי.
בערב יום ההולדת הוא לקח אותי ל"אחוזת ספא" ברחובות לעיסוי זוגי רומנטי ולאחר מכן נשארנו לישון שם, הייתי בטוחה שהוא ישלוף שם את הטבעת אבל זה לא קרה.
למחרת, ביום ההולדת עצמו התחלנו בארוחת בוקר ומשה מאוד רצה שנלך לים, שוב התחלתי להתרגש ולחשוב שהנה הנה הוא שולף את הטבעת אבל גם שם זה לא קרה 
בערב לאחר שהוא גרר אותי לכל מיני מקומות הגענו לדירה של אחותו, הדירה היתה ריקה והשולחן היה ערוך לשניים שם חיכתה לי הטבעת.
אני שמחה שזה היה באווירה אינטימית וזה היה כל מה שרק חלמתי עליו.


----------



## coffeetoffy (7/11/12)

רומנטי! מקסים


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

טבעת 
משה קנה את הטבעת ברמת גן, אני לא יודעת בדיוק איפה.
הטבעת היא טבעת אירוסין קלאסית מזהב לבן, בהתחלה רציתי להחליף אותה לטבעת מזהב צהוב אבל התאהבתי ומאז היא איתי


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

ארגון החתונה 
הקו המנחה שליווה אותנו בארגון החתונה הוא שמירה על תקציב שפוי, שמענו על זוגות שהתחילו את החיים שלהם במינוס בגלל שהתפרעו בחתונה.
דבר נוסף, אחותו קיבלה הצעת נישואין שלושה חודשים לפני, חיכינו שהיא תסגור תאריך וסגרנו את תאריך החתונה חודשיים אחריה. שמעתי על הרבה אחיות שזה קרה להן או חברות שזה קרה להן וזה גרר מריבות וקנאה, אבל כאן באמת שזה לא היה המצב, אחת החברות הטובות שלי התחתנה גם כן חודשיים לפני וליווינו אחת את השניה.
כשחושבים על זה יש בזה פלוס מאוד גדול בארגון חתונה במקביל, ניתן להיעזר זו בזו וללמוד מטעויות אחת של השניה. (נקודה למחשבה).
ובחזרה לתקציב, ערכנו מחקר באינטרנט על סדר גודל של מחירים וככה היה לנו טווח, הכנו קובץ אקסל ובו פירטנו את הוצאות החתונה והצבנו לעצמנו מחיר מקסימום לכל פרמטר.
זה עזר לנו לפסול ספקים שמראש היו מעל התקציב ובמידה והיה "עודף" אצל ספק אחד יכולנו להעביר אותו לספק אחר במידת הצורך (ולא היה בזה צורך).
דבר אחרון קטן, אני הראשונה שמתחתנת במשפחה שלי וזה כמובן לווה בהמון התרגשות, המשפחה שלי ליוותה אותי בכל צעד ושעל בארגון החתונה, הם לא התערבו אבל הם אכן הביעו דיעה.

|עיצה שלי: תעזרו במשפחות שלכם ותרתמו אותם לפרוייקטים קטנים שיכולים להסיר מכם את הלחץ.


----------



## ronitvas (6/11/12)

התחתנתם לפני או אחרי אחותך? 
כי כתבת שהתחתנת אחריה, אבל בסוף כתבת שאת הראשונה במשפחה....
איך אחותך הגיבה? שיתפת אותה או שפשוט הודעתם?


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

כתבתי שאחותו קבלה הצעה לפני לא אחותי


----------



## ronitvas (6/11/12)

נכון


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

חינה 
אמא שלי רצתה מאוד לערוך לי חינה (אנחנו בני העדה הכורדית), הסכמתי.
האירוע היה קטן של המשפחה הקרובה והיה מאוד שמח, היו לאמא שלי כמה תלבושות כורדיות (חמש אם אני לא טועה) וזה הספיק עבור האווירה.
אמא שלי ממש התרגשה שהסכמתי לערוך חינה וזה היה החלום שלה, אני שמחה שעשיתי את זה ושימחתי אותה בייחוד שאני יודעת שאחותי לא תערוך מסיבת חינה וזו היתה ההזדמנות היחידה של אמא שלי לערוך את זה.
לארגונים כל המשפחה נרתמה, אחיות של אבא שלי קנו את העוגיות ועזרו לנו להכין סלסלאות וליוו ותמכו בי.


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

תמונה נוספת -מהטקס עצמו..


----------



## Guronet (7/11/12)

לא פלא שהתאהב בעיניים שלך! הן מהפנטות!


----------



## anat45 (10/11/12)

זוג מהמם!


----------



## anat45 (10/11/12)

זוג מהמם!


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

מסיבת רווקות 
את מסיבת הרווקות ערכו לי לפני שבועיים לפני החתונה.בקשתי מסיבת רווקות בתקציב שפוי לכל בחורה ושלא תהיה וולגרית.
המסיבה היתה בדיוק כמו שרציתי,התאספנו 12 חברות בביתה של חברתי ושיחקנו משחקי חברה, כל אחת הכינה והביאה איתה משהו והן הכינו לי מצגת.


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

רבנות, מקווה, הדרכת כלות 
פתיחת תיק הנישואין נעשתה על ידי ארגון "צהר" היה מהיר וקל בלי הרבה כאבי ראש.
את הדרכת הכלות עשיתי גם כן דרך צהר, המדריכה היתה מישהי שלמדה איתי באותה כיתה בתיכון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ההדרכה היתה קלילה ומהירה.
יומיים לפני החתונה טבלתי במקווה שבגבעת האירוסים שבנתניה, המקווה היה נקי מאוד ומרווח.
התרגשתי מאוד וכן הרגשתי תחושה של טהרה, זו היתה חוויה עצומה ומטלטלת בעיניי, לאחר המקווה חזרנו לבית של ההורים שלי שם נעשתה הפרשת חלה.


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

הזמנות 
את ההזמנות עיצב משה בעלי המוכשר, אני בחרתי את המשפט והוא בנה קונספט שלם סביבו.
הדפסנו אותם בבית דפוס בהוד השרון תמורת מחיר הוגן בהחלט.
מצורף הדראפט של ההזמנה.


----------



## ronitvas (6/11/12)

העברת בי צמרמורת 
משפט עם המון יופי וחוזק


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

שמלה 
את השמלה השכרתי ב"פנינת כלה" בראשון לציון, זה היה הסלון הראשון שראיתי וגרתי שם מיד, היא הציעה מחיר שעמד בתקציב  וכלל גם שיער ואיפור (מהם לא הייתי מרוצה - פירוט בהמשך).
השמלה כללה גם חצאית להחלפה והשימלה היתה כולהעיצוב שלי והיא יצאה בדיוק כמו שרציתי אותה.


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

והשמלה כולל החצאית להחלפה


----------



## RegiKo (7/11/12)

שמלה נהדרת! 
הי השמלה ממש יפה!!!
בתור אחת שעדיין מחפשת, תגידי מה זה מחיר שפוי לשמלה?


----------



## elham (7/11/12)

שולחת לך מסר


----------



## shirit241 (20/11/12)

איזה שמלה מדהימה 
אשמח אם תשלחי גם לי ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ואשמח לדעת באופן כללי איך היתה כל ההתנהלות בפנינת הכלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה


----------



## אביה המואביה (7/11/12)

וואו!!! 
מהמם לגמרי!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (7/11/12)

פשוט מדהימה!


----------



## Bobbachka (8/11/12)

שמלה מקסימה!


----------



## anat45 (10/11/12)

אין על פנינת כלה,במיוחד 
על דורה המעצבת........פשוט לוק של כלה וינטג'ת . יפה מאוד


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

שיער ואיפור 
עשיתי את האיפור טהשיער ב"יברו עלייך" בראשון לציון.
אני חייבת לציין שהאיפור יצא יפה והוא החזיק מעמד לאורך הערב, גם מהתיסרוקת האסופה הייתי מרוצה אבל היחס הוא זה שהרגיז אותי.
אבי ניר מוטולה התייחס בזלזול אל המלוות שלי (אחת מהן אחותי), הוא ענה לה בחוסר סבלנות על כל דבר שהיא בקשה, כשהיא התאפרה הוא נתן לה לשבת על כסא ללא משענת וכשהיא בקשה כסא אחר הוא בקש מהמאפר להצמיד אותה לקיר ושהקיר ישמש המשענת שלה.
אני פשוט מאוכזת בגדול מהיחס שלו. דבר קטן נוסף שהציק לי זה שביקשתי תסרוקת אסופה ורציתי לפזר אותה אח"כ, אבי עשה לי בייביליס למרות שהעדפתי רולים, הוא טען שבייביליס מחזיק יותר מעמד, כמובן שברגע שפיזרתי את השיער הוא לא החזיק מעמד וחבל.
המאפרת אורית דיין איפרה אותי יפה אבל מה שהציק לי זה ההתנשאות שלה והעובדה שביום החתונה היא שאלה אותי איך היא איפרה אותי בנסיון (???) היא טוענת שהיא אומנית והיא לא חוזרת על העבודה שלה פעמיים.
שורה תחתונה: אם יכולתי להחזיר את הגלגל אחורה הייתי מתארגנת בבית כמו שרציתי מלכתחילה, אבל מכיוון שאני לא יכולה להחזיר אותו אחורה אז זה לא ממש משנה, מה שהיה היה.


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

איפור..


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

איפור סופי


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

המפגש 
המפגש נערך בסלון הכלות שבו התארגנתי לאחר שלא התראנו שלושה ימים לפני החתונה.


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

מציצה


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

נפגשים


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

צלמים - חברת "דוקוארט" 
אל חברת "דוקוארט"  (כמו גם לאולם שבו התחתנתי בו) הגעתי לגמרי במקרה, גלשתי בפייסבוק וראיתי את הפרסומת שלהם, נכנסתי, ראיתי את התמונות לדוגמא והתקשרתי לקבוע פגישה, זו בהחלט היתה אהבה.
בכל התהליך ליוותה אותנו דנה המקסימה שהיתה מפיקת האירועים שלנו, היא עד עכשיו מהווה אשת קשר ואני יכולה לשאול אותה כל דבר קטן והיא תמיד זמינה.
התמונות של דוקוארט הן נקיות וטבעיות בדיוק כמו שרצינו.
דבר אחרון, בחתונה לא הספקנו להצטלם עם האורחים ולשמחתנו גילינו שהם עברו בין השולחנות וצילמו את כולם. אני מרוצה מהם מאוד וממליצה בחום.
את הצילומים המקדימים צילמנו בפארק לכיש שביבנה.


----------



## shirit241 (20/11/12)

פגעת בול לסגנון שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם עם השמלה וגם עם הצילום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




התמונות פשוט מהממות ואתם יפים. לא פלא שהתהפנט מהעיניים שלך. מה זה????
אשמח אם תשלחי לי עוד פירוט במסר על הצלמים.
תודה


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

מקדימים


----------



## elham (6/11/12)




----------



## elham (6/11/12)




----------



## Guronet (7/11/12)

מדהימה!


----------



## anat45 (10/11/12)

אין דברים כאלו! ממש יפה!!!


----------



## elham (6/11/12)




----------



## elham (6/11/12)




----------



## elham (6/11/12)

מקום - "מעגלים", יבנה 
גם אל מעגלים הגענו במקרה באותה הדרך (פרסומת בפייסבוק), הלכנו לראות את המקום, אהבנו אבל חששנו מה יגידו האנשים.
הלכנו לראות מקומות יותר "מסורתים" אבל הלב אמר מעגלים, לקחנו את ההורים לראות וסגרנו זו בהחלט היתה החלטה חכמה.
המחיר כולל הכל: תאורה, הגברה, מלצרים וצוות העובדים ערוך ומזומן לעזור תמיד.
עד החתונה ליוו ותי חששות לגבי "מה יגידו האורחים", מסתבר שזה היה חשש מיותר אנשים כ"כ שמחו לצאת מהשיגרה,האוכל היה טעים ויצא בשפע ושמענו פידבקים ממש טובים על המקום.
עיצה שלי: אם אתם סוגרים שם תיסגרו על מינימום האנשים שאתם יכולים על מנת להימנע מעוגמות נפש מיותרות.


----------



## Olga1986 (7/11/12)

אנחנו כמעט סגרנו שם. 
לצערי הייתה התנגדות גדולה מדי מצד אמא של בן הזוג שלי והחלטתי לא ללכת ראש בראש. המקום מקסים וגם אנחנו חיפשנו משהו קצת שונה משטאנץ החתונות הקבוע. אני שמחה לשמוע שהאורחים שלכם זרמו ונהנו.


----------



## enigma80 (8/11/12)

שאלה לגבי האולם, גם אנחנו אהבנו את המקום אבל, 
איך התבצעה ספירת האנשים. אנשי המקום אמרו שהשומר בכניסה מבצע את הספירה ואיתו יש מישהו מתאם הזוג.
איך זה היה אצלכם? האם היה פער בין הספירות? היו ויכוחים על כך?


----------



## elham (8/11/12)

לגבי ספירת האנשים 
שילמנו למישהי שתעמוד עם השומר, הם עבדו בשיתוף פעולה מלא ולא היו בעיות - יצא להם אותו מספר של אנשים.


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

תקליטן - אור טרגר 
התקשרתי לחברת freemusic של תומר ורד בעקבות המלצות שקיבלתי  והוא הציע לנו את אור, זו היתה החלטה חכמה ביותר, אור מבין במוסיקה והוא קלט מיד את הראש שלנו, המוסיקה היתה מגוונת ונגעה בכולם והוא השמיע בקשות מיוחדת שביקשנו.
עד היום, שלושה חודשים אחרי החתונה אני שומעת ש"המוסיקה בחתונה שלך היתה שונה מיתר החתונות זו היתה ממש מסיבת רוק לועזית ישראלית"


----------



## sharon.sherry (10/11/12)

אני מקווה מאוד שביקשתם מהדי ג'יי שלכם 
לשים גם קצת מוסיקה כורדית כדי שהאורחים שלכם יוכלו לרקוד צ'ופי! זה מה שאני עשיתי בחתונה שלי ועד היום האורחים המבוגרים יותר, שהגיעו מרחוק, זוכרים את המוסיקה לטובה. כמובן שזה לא היה רק הצ'ופי וזה היה גם בגיוון המוסיקלי שהיה אבל עדיין. זה עשה ממש שמח שביקשתי 2 שירים בכורדית! 






חוץ מזה שיש לך קרדיטים מקסימים!
מזל טוב.


----------



## elham (10/11/12)

ברור שהיה צ'ופי 
גם בחינה וגם בחתונה.
ביקשתי ממנו לשים שני שירים בכורדית ולאור הביקוש המטורף זה השתנה לשלושה


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

הרב - אלדד שרעבי 
אין מספיק מילים לתאר את האדם החם, התומך והאוהב הזה. אל הרב אלדד הגענו דרך הרב חיים הבלין שהיה תפוס בתאריך של החתונה שלנו.
נפגשנו איתו שלוש פעמים לפני החתונה, הוא אירח אותנו בביתו בכל פעם לשעתיים או יותר, ייעץ לנו, ביקש להכיר אותנו וערך לנו חופה שהיתה מותאמת לנו, הוא סיפר שם בקצרה את סיפור ההיכרות שלנו וכך הצליח לחבר גם את הקהל לחופה.


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

חופה 
כל אחד נכנס לחופה עם הוריו.
אין לי כ"כ מה להוסיף על זה, התחברנו אל הסימליות שבדבר


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

קוראת לעצמי את ברכת הכלה


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

משה נכנס עם הוריו


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

נכנסת עם הורי 
התרגשתי מאוד והתאפקתי שלא לבכות


----------



## Guronet (7/11/12)

נרות 
הקונספט של הליכה עם נר לצדך מאוד יפה בעיני.
זה משהו מסורתי?


----------



## יום וליל (8/11/12)

למרות שאני לא הכלה עונה 
זה מנהג של דתיים.
אני בהתחלה התנגדתי (חילונית)
אבל התפשרנו על נרות בצבע החולצה של החתן,

היום בדיאבד אני רואה שזה מנהג מאוד יפה.


----------



## elham (8/11/12)

זה אחד מנהג מסורתי - דתי 
הוא נועד לסמל את האור והשמחה שהם מאחלים לזוג.


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

מכסה אותי


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

תשל"כ


----------



## elham (7/11/12)

כמעט שכחתי 
קבלתי במתנה לחינה כוס עם חריטה של השמות שלנו ותאריך החתונה.
זו מתנה מאוד סנטימנטלית בעיניי ואני שומרת אותה מול העיניים עד היום.


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

שירים נבחרים 
שיר כניסה לחופה - משה: Ennio Morricone-  The Ecstasy of Gold.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-rHdSWZLpQ&feature=fvst

שיר כניסה לחופה שלי: בן סנוף - התעוררי

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7ekVv6D47M

שבירת כוס: Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7OgIMMRc4

סלואו ראשון: -Green Day - When it's Time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxc1t6XsWSo

סלואו שני אריק איינשטיין - אהבה ממבט ראשון

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiCm90hzwxI


----------



## elham (6/11/12)

תמונה מהסלואו


----------



## elham (7/11/12)

ריקודים 
אחותי הכינה לי ורדים ורודים עם ציפורן בפנים, כשהרימו אותי על סא חילקתי את זה לאורחים


----------



## elham (7/11/12)




----------



## elham (7/11/12)




----------



## elham (8/11/12)

ריקוד השמלה


----------



## elham (7/11/12)

אני אמשיך מחר 
אני כבר עייפה..


----------



## gitaast (7/11/12)

מזל טוב!!


----------



## ronitvas (8/11/12)

כותבת גם פה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני ממש מתאפקת משלא להגיב לכל תמונה. 
פשוט מושלם.
השמלה מדהימה (למרות שאת לא מרוצה מההתנהלות) 
את נראית נפלא!!! 
תודה שאת גם מציינת את הדברים הפחות טובים 

מחכה להמשך הקרדיטים!


----------



## elham (8/11/12)

ממשיכה..


----------



## elham (8/11/12)

נעליים 
חיפשתי הרבה זמן נעלי תחרה סגורות עם שרוך ואכן מצאתי אך המחיר לא כ"כ מצא חן בעיניי לכן את הנעליים הזמנתי מחו"ל, 
אני מתנצלת שאני לא זוכרת מאיזה אתר אבל המחיר היה 50$ כולל משלוח והן היו מאוד נוחות.
לשלב הריקודים החלפתי לקרוקס לבנות, האורחים לא הבינו איך קפצתי והשתוללתי לאורך כל החתונה..ובכן, זה הסוד הגדול


----------



## elham (8/11/12)

זר כלה 
לא רציתי לבזבז מאות שקלים על זר שישמש אותי לערב אחד לכן הזמנתי זר מלאכותי מאיביי.
הוא עלה לי 56 שקלים כולל משלוח ואני אתן לכן לשפוט אם זה היה שווה את זה או לא.
היתרון מעבר למחיר זה שהוא לא כבד, לא מתלכלך ויושב אצלי בבית ומשמש כתזכורת לחתונה


----------



## Bobbachka (8/11/12)

הזר ממש ממש מקסים! 
בהחלט שווה....


----------



## elham (8/11/12)

קבלת פנים - להיות או לא 
ברור שכן!
לא היה לי ספק שאני ארצה להיות בקבלת הפנים של החתונה שלי, למשה היה קצת פחות ברור..
לאחר שיכנועים רבים הוא הסכים ולא הצטער, זו היתה הזדמנות נפלאה לקבל את האורחים באופן אישי לקשקש איתם קצת ולהוריד את רמות הלחץ.
אני בהחלט ממליצה.


----------



## elham (8/11/12)

טבעות 
שמענו דיעות כאלה וכאלה על ג'קסון ובכל זאת החלטנו לתת להם צ'אנס.
ניגשנו לשם אחר צהריים אחדד לאחר העבודה, המקום היה די ריק ויכולנו להתמקד.
לקח לנו בערך שעה למצוא טבעות יש שם מבחר רב (שדי חוזר על עצמו) ובשלב מסויים מפסיקים לראות, אנחנו הסתנוורנו ויצאנו לבדוק חנויות אחרות, אח"כ חזרנו לג'קסון והצבנו לעצמנו חצי שעה למצוא את הטבעות וזה אכן קרה.
בחרתי טבעת עשויה מחישוקים וביקשתי מהם לחבר אותם והם הסכימו לשימחתי, מה שפחות אהבתי שהם תימחרו את הטבעת שלי במחיר יקר מאוד (אם עיצוב של דורה עלה בזמנו 220 לגרם שלי עלה 260 מאחר ומדובר בטבעת עדינה) מלבד זאת, באמת שאין לי טענות.
את הטבעות רכשנו חצי שנה לפני החתונה כך שלא יקרה מצב שהן לא יהיו מוכנות בזמן.

** מתנצלת על איכות הצילום, הטבעות צולמו במצלמה בייתית ***


----------



## elham (8/11/12)

קישקושים לרחבה 
קנינו בת"א ברחוב כפר גלעדי.
לא הסתובבנו יותר מדי, נכנסנו לשתי חנויות ויצאנו עם שקיות מפוצצות.
עיצה שלי: יש חנויות שעושות הנחה על כמות ומצ'פרות אתכם בקישקושים על חשבון הבית.
בגדול, הכל זול שם וזה לא צריך לעלות יותר מדי.
בנוסף, קנינו בבצרה 4 קילו  סוכריות גומי ששמנו על הבר, אין לי תמונה שלהם אבל זה בהחלט הוסיף.


----------



## elham (8/11/12)

סלסלה לשירותים 
שמתי סלסלה בשירותי נשים (שכחתי לצלם) בהסלסלה כללה:
גומיות לשיער
קליפסים
גומיות
פצירה
ליפ גלוס
צלליות
בושם
דאודורנט ספריי
מגבונים להסרת לק
טמפונים ופדים
צמר גפן
מגבונים להסרת איפור
מסטיקים

קניתי הכל בביוטי קר וזה לא עלה לי יותר מ-100 שקלים כולל הסלסלה.
הבנות ממש התלהבו מזה וקיבלתי עליה המון תגובות חיוביות.


----------



## elham (8/11/12)

חליפת חתן 
נקנתה באופנת O.K בנתניה.
משה מדד כמה חליפות עד שהוא הגיע לחליפה שהוא אהב, גם התהליך הזה לא ארך יותר מדי זמן.
ביום החתונה הוא ניגש לשם להתלבש ולהתארגן ואח"כ אסף אותי.

התמונה הזו היא אחת הבודדות שבה הוא לבש את הג'אקט, התחתנו באוגוסט והיה מאוד חם בצילומים.


----------



## elham (8/11/12)

סיכום 
אני יודעת שכולן אומרות את זה אבל זו אכן האמת, החתונה היא אירוע של כמה שעות שאח"כ עובר לכן השנייקל שלי:






 תשתדלו להימנע מויכוחים ומריבות מיותרות, אם זה לא חשוב לכן תרפו.





 תשתפו את המשפחה שלכם, הם יוכלו לעזור. תאצילו סמכויות ותורידו מעצמכם את הלחץ.





 לפי דעתי, אין צורך לבדוק יותר מדי ספקים. עודף דברים יוצר תמיד בלבול.





 תארגנו לעצמכם תקציב מסודר ותכתבו כמה אתם מוכנים לכהוציא על כל סעיף ותסכמו, אחרי שתראו את הסיכום הגס כמה החתונה אמורה לעלות תחלקו במספר האורחים, אולי לאחר הסיכום תחליטו לקצץ בסעיף כזה או אחר. מניסיון, זה מאוד עוזר. אנחנו כיסינו את החתונה עד השקל האחרון מבלי לכלול את המתנות מההורים.





 תקחו לעצמכם פסק זמן מכל הכנות החתונה, סופ"ש רומנטי או מסאג' מרגיע אפילו סרט או ארוחה טובה ובמהלכם לא להזכיר את המילה חתונה.





 תודו לאורחים באופן אישי על כך שהם כיבדו אתכם בנוכחותם.





 תבחרו במלוות טובות, אצלי היו חברה שלי ואחותי, הן דאגו שאני יאכל, אשתה ואהיה רגועה.





 תהנו מהחתונה, תרדו תשתוללו ותאהבו, אל תדאגו לגבי איך אני אראה בתמונות, האם אני מזיעה? האיפור נמרח לי? התסרוקת התפרקה? פשוט תהנו.





 תאהבו כמה שיותר ואל תשכחו לרקוד עם בן הזוג שלכן.
בכל חתונה יש תקלות קטנות או גדולות, תקחו הכל בפרופורציה. אח"כ הכל מתגמד. תשמרו על הבריאות.
מזל טוב לכולן נתראה בקרדיטים לחתונת הכסף.

אני רוצה להודות לקב"ה שהכניס את בן זוגי לחיי.
אני רוצה להודות למשפחה שלי ולמשפחה של בן הזוג שתמכו בנו לאורך כל חודשי הארגון.
לחברות על הפירגון והתמיכה.
לפורם הזה שאומנם לא הייתי ממש פעילה בו על ההשראה.
לחצי שלי, נשמתי התאומה, אישי, אהובי הבאת לחיי אור, אושר ושמחה. אני בן אדם טוב יותר כשאני איתך, לפתע הכל מתגמד, הכל נראה ורוד ואני רואה את האור בקצה המנהרה.
תודה שבחרת לחלוק עימי את חייך, תודה שאתה כ"כ תומך, אוהב, מכיר אותי, יודע להחזיר אותי לתלם כשצריך. שיודע להכיל אותי. תודה שאתה פשוט אתה. אני מאחלת לנו בניין עדי עד יחד שנצליח לצמוח ולהתגבר ממכשולים, שיהיה ביננו שלום בית, שנזכה  לעמוד ביעדים שאנחנו מציבים לעצמנו, שאהבתנו תגבר ותתחזק. שנזכה להזדקן יחד.
אני אוהבת אותך.תמיד.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (8/11/12)

מאחלת לכם אושר ענק! 
קרדיטים מקסימים,
מאחלת לכם את כל מה שאתם מאחלים לעצמכם ועוד קצת


----------



## Natalila (8/11/12)

ריגשת אותי מאוד 
בהחלט נראה שהיתה חתונה מקסימה.
מבאס לשמוע מה שקרה לך עם האיפור אבל באמת שהכל מתגמד. את יצאת מהממת.
שיהיה לכם רק אושר, עושר והרבה הרבה אהבה


----------



## lanit (11/11/12)

מוזר, הגבתי והתגובה נעלמה 
בכל מקרה- מאוד ריגשת אותי בסיכום.
שיהיה המון המון מזל טוב, ואושר ובריאות!


----------



## Bobbachka (8/11/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
מאחלת לכם זוגיות טובה ובריאות- כל השאר יבוא מעצמו...


----------



## shirit241 (20/11/12)

מזל טוב 
איזה קרדיטים מקסימים. כל הכבוד על הפירוט ועל זה שכתבת גם מה לא אהבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איזה זוג יפה אתם! המון מזל טוב!


----------

